# What kind of car do you drive?



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's see how we break down here. European, American, Japanese, Other (what else is there?)


----------



## St. Bear (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a Japanese car which is partly owned by an American company.

How should I vote?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> Other (what else is there?)



well....the Koreans have been building a lot of well received cars in recent years 

We have a 2007 Hyundai Sonata and 2004 Mazda3 Hatchback


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I would say Japanese. 

In my mind, I have a preconceived notion that most skiers drive european cars. haha.


----------



## hammer (Apr 1, 2011)

2009 Volvo S40 and just bought a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  Last two cars were Japanese makes and lasted over 10 years...one of them is now a beater car for our son.  Nice to have newer cars but the payments...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

gmc acadia
honda crv
toyota camry (1997 with only 72K original miles)

honda goes away in June, would like to find 2006-8 Subaru Outback wagon with 5 speed


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

hammer said:


> 2009 Volvo S40 and just bought a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  Last two cars were Japanese makes and lasted over 10 years...one of them is now a beater car for our son.  Nice to have newer cars but the payments...



I hear you. We have two cars, my wife has an '02 Mitsubish Lancer, and I have an '03 Saab 9-3, my car has 155k and hers has 100k on it. They are breaking down more and more often, but they are paid off, and I hate to get a car payment at this point.


----------



## Morwax (Apr 1, 2011)

No car payments for us. Shes driving a 98 Audi A6 and im driving a 98 Chevy silverado. Both do well in the snow and haul skis/boards:beer:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Saab Sport Combi  and Toyota Corolla


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

I remember when I was REALLY into Mountain Biking the true sign of a serious rider was someone who's bike was worth more than their car


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 1, 2011)

2010 Volvo XC60 T6 AWD


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 1, 2011)

American.  Ford tauris


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

2010 Acura RDX


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

tjf, no vote  I see 0 americans in the poll !


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2011)

I've got a Toyota Corolla and a Toyota Sienna.  Though I think they are made in America or Canada.


----------



## dmc (Apr 1, 2011)

VW Tiguan - I like the way it feels and rides. 

Root - thats a killer ride...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> I remember when I was REALLY into Mountain Biking the true sign of a serious rider was someone who's bike was worth more than their car



Thats the way to roll!


----------



## tjf67 (Apr 2, 2011)

Nick said:


> tjf, no vote  I see 0 americans in the poll !




Oops. You do now. Working off a droid


----------



## HD333 (Apr 2, 2011)

XC 90 for the wife.
4Runner for me.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 2, 2011)

FJ Cruiser for me
Cadillac SRX for the wife just got it this week 
Jeep Liberty for my son
VW Jetta for my daughter


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2011)

Toyota 4Runner/ Toyota Corolla


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 2, 2011)

We have 5 cars and they are all from Japanese companies. 2 of them are American made with more American content than most "American" cars. 

Interesting that the Toyota Camry is the top "American" car.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Subaru right now, but most of my past cars have been European. A couple VW's, a Saab, a BMW, and a Volvo.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2011)

Puck it said:


> FJ Cruiser for me



you like? wife has suggested that as our next vehicle.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> you like? wife has suggested that as our next vehicle.


One of my buddies has one...he loves it.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been a VW guy for a long time. Started with a '71 Beetle. Currently drive an '04 Passat-all German made. Wife drives a Honda Odyssey. One daughter drives a Honda Accord, the other a Nissan Sentra.


----------



## pro2860 (Apr 2, 2011)

Me - Pontiac Grand Prix GTP.....Wife - Honda CRV....Son - Ford Fusion....Daughter - VW Jetta


----------



## Edd (Apr 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> well....the Koreans have been building a lot of well received cars in recent years



Such a Hyundai whore...

Subaru Forester. 2nd Subie and 3rd Japanese car in a row.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 2, 2011)

06 Wrangler
03 Blazer
78 Vette

Steveo


----------



## Geoff (Apr 2, 2011)

My 'to the mountain and tow the boat' car is a Mountaineer V8 AWD






My daily driver is a VW GTI


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2011)

98 Chevy Blazer. I've flip-flopped back and forth between Volkswagens (85 Jetta, 86 Jetta, 86 Cabriolet, 97 Cabrio) and Jeeps (86 Grand Wagoneer, 79 Cherokee, 78 Cherokee), then settled on this one for the "family vehicle." Had it for almost 7 years now. Nice not to have a car payment. Though I still miss my Cabrio...


----------



## skidbump (Apr 2, 2011)

08 honda element
11 honda crz
93 f150


----------



## ski stef (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice orange vdub!  I've got a green 2001 gti! My boyfriend has got a Dodge Dakota. We can tow and get through the winter but we save the money in gas in April (dont know how she got the name...)  Anyone else have name for there cars, let alone a gender?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 3, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Nice orange vdub!  I've got a green 2001 gti! My boyfriend has got a Dodge Dakota. We can tow and get through the winter but we save the money in gas in April (dont know how she got the name...)  Anyone else have name for there cars, let alone a gender?



I had a red 2001 before this one.   I sold it with 145,000 miles on it.   It had one $800 turbo plumbing repair at ~105,000 but was otherwise mechanically solid.

Cars are appliances that I drive until they have too many miles for me to feel comfortable distance winter driving in them.   I don't name my cars.

I probably have 4 more years before the next car.   I'd really like to drop down to one car.  
My ideal car would be a GTI wagon optioned out with Xenons, 2.0T gas engine, DSG, 4Motion, sunroof, and leather.   I'd like to have the Ford combination lock on the drivers door so I don't need to carry car keys skiing and on the boat.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 3, 2011)

Nissan Xterra(2000):  Japanese design, but maybe American manuf/assembled..?
Honda Accord(1992):  Japanese design/manuf./assembled(I think...may have to scan owner's manual)


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

The japanese are taking the lead! (although if I had to put in Mitsubish, my wifes car, I woulda had to have voted that way too)


----------



## WJenness (Apr 3, 2011)

2004 Audi A4.

Love it.

Next car will probably be one of the new S4s when they start coming off lease...

If they put the 3.0T in the S5, I'd get that... but I can't justify the gas mileage with the V8, even though I love the look of the S5.

-w


----------



## darent (Apr 3, 2011)

subie outback{made in indiana}  gmc sierra


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 3, 2011)

Family cars are an Audi, made in Germany and a Subaru built in Indiana


----------



## mondeo (Apr 3, 2011)

Subaru STI


mlctvt said:


> We have 5 cars and they are all from Japanese companies. 2 of them are American made with more American content than most "American" cars.
> 
> Interesting that the Toyota Camry is the top "American" car.


Except for the engineering, accounting, supply chain management, etc. jobs. You know, the ones that pay well. No way the Camry is really the most American car, the half ton trucks probably are given that no other country buys them so none of the Euro/Asian design departments have anything to do with them.

Let other countries take the minimum wage factory line assembly jobs, I'll take the high skill ones.


----------



## Terry (Apr 4, 2011)

You said cars so I voted Japanese. Wife has a 02 Honda Accord. I drive a GMC pickup though.


----------



## noski (Apr 4, 2011)

2010 Ford Fusion, AWD. Love it. If I could have afforded the Hybrid, I would have done that.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 4, 2011)

2010 Civic and a 2007 Sienna AWD mini van.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 4, 2011)

2 Germans- does that count twice for European?


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

Some kinda Nissan-Subaru

Wife drives Rogue


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

powhunter said:


> 06 Wrangler
> 03 Blazer
> 78 Vette
> 
> Steveo



'78 Vette...cool

I used to have one too.. Silver Anniv Edition??


----------



## ATSD (Apr 4, 2011)

2 VW's (Passat wagon and Beetle convertible) 
1 Nissan

I voted european


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

ATSD said:


> 2 VW's (Passat wagon and Beetle convertible)
> 1 Nissan
> 
> I voted european



Yup, and the Japs are still winning


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 4, 2011)

Me - 2006 Toyota Tacoma (four door)
Wife - 2009 Subaru Forester


----------



## ATSD (Apr 4, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Yup, and the Japs are still winning



I only voted once, but anyway I had Japanese cars before and probably will again...gotta find the right one at the right price...


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 4, 2011)

ATSD said:


> I only voted once, but anyway I had Japanese cars before and probably will again...gotta find the right one at the right price...



Tru dat...you had that Honda for like 25 years :smile:


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2011)

American - Jeep Patriot


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 4, 2011)

4runner 4 me
pilot for mrs snowbunski
kids share a '98 camry


----------



## buellski (Apr 5, 2011)

2004 Toyota Tundra - me
2010 Subaru Outback Wagon - wife

Both "assembled" in the USA, but I voted Japanese since they are both Japanese companies.


----------



## krisskis (Apr 6, 2011)

2008 Honda Pilot for me.
1997 Saturn for the Hubby with 167K on it.
1998 Chevy Camaro for the son.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 6, 2011)

My '01 Volvo C70 is up to 175k and I'm only driving it now because my daughter's in Europe.  When she comes home, it reverts back to being her car.  : (  I miss it, but it'll be another year or so before I get another car that's just mine. ( I'm holding out for a BMW 3-series convertible.)

My husband drives a car that he loves, Volvo XC 70 - BUT it's a special edition.  Volvo Race #368.  He's hilarious about it; I'm happy for him.

We also have a 1997 GMC Savana passenger van.  Sweet ride.  : )  It's got about 250k miles on it and it just won't quit.  It's too bad the body's starting to rot.  We're not sure how much longer it'll pass inspection.  Awesome vehicle to own when you have four kids, ski and tow a boat...or when you're a high school kid taking your friends to basketball games, or a college kid moving a sofa...or a crazy homeowner building a wall...it's been a good friend to us.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 6, 2011)

Geoff said:


> My 'to the mountain and tow the boat' car is a Mountaineer V8 AWD




Same car for the same purposes Its got great towing capacity and a pretty civilized ride for a body-on-frame vehicle . Just wish my local mileage was better.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Surprised nobody drives a Korean car...  They make good stuff..


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Surprised nobody drives a Korean car...  They make good stuff..



They certainly have come a long way.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> They certainly have come a long way.



they really have - every once and a while i get a Kia or Hyundai and they are pretty nice..


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> they really have - every once and a while i get a Kia or Hyundai and they are pretty nice..



I buy them at auction for our used inventory...we do okay with them.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2011)

08 Chevy Suburban LTZ
02 Audi A4 Avant 5spd


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2011)

2003 Grand Cherokee Laredo
2002 A6 3.0


----------



## mlctvt (Apr 12, 2011)

2008 Honda Element Ex 5MT
2005 Subaru Legacy GT wagon Limited 5MT
2005 Subaru WRX wagon 5MT
1999 Mazda Miata 10AE 6MT
1991 Toyota MR2 NA 5MT (for sale)


----------

